# (Found) Need help finding western movie



## Cli-Fi (Jan 12, 2019)

Hello all,

While strictly not scifi, I am asking for assistance locating a film that I watched with my parents 5-10 years ago. They don't recall what it is that I am looking for, but I am looking for a western movie. If I recall, the plot involved the male character chasing a female character quite a bit. In one scene, maybe where they first meet there was a tub in the middle of the bar or their/his room. I do not recall which character was sitting in the tub, but I seem to recall that it was the male character and the woman walks in. Perhaps she drops something in the tub or tries to shave him??? The tub scene was the scene that stood out to me. It left an impression...so I sure would like to see the clip again. 

Anyhow, eventually they both get out of the tub and they are chasing each other around some house or hotel with a porch. If I remember correctly the movie was pretty funny so it might have been a comedy from the 60s or 70s I say this because I do know the movie was in color. I'm 29 my parents are in their sixties. So it was one of those, "Here watch this classic movie you've never heard of," type nights which I quite enjoyed.

I do not know the actors who starred in the film but charlton heston, Clint Eastwood, and John Wayne are good guesses for the male lead. Those are three favorites of my parents. So any tips would come in handy.

Upon further thought:
I realize that this movie might be a western spoof and that the tub scene may be a classic in westerns. I haven't watched many western. Sorry if the task is bleak...


----------



## anno (Jan 12, 2019)

Is the answer ‘every cowie Film Clint Eastwood ever made?’


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jan 12, 2019)

anno said:


> Is the answer ‘every cowie Film Clint Eastwood ever made?’



That's what I was afraid of...


----------



## anno (Jan 12, 2019)

Okay I’ll raise you with a specific - ‘The Beguiled’ slightly mucky, trippy 70’s fest!


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jan 12, 2019)

anno said:


> Okay I’ll raise you with a specific - ‘The Beguiled’ slightly mucky, trippy 70’s fest!



mmm sorry. I do not seem to recall the film having so much "proper" women.


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Jan 12, 2019)

Yep, lots of bathtub scenes in westerns. _The Missouri Breaks_, _The Good, the Bad and the Ugly_...maybe _The Cheyenne Social Club_?
The one I remember that specifically involves a woman is an iconic film, and it's a famous scene (though it comes about, I think, after the woman is raped by the male lead). It's _High Plains Drifter, _Clint Eastwood, and this scene:






_The Beguiled _& _The Good, The Bad..._ also star Eastwood.


----------



## Boaz (Jan 12, 2019)

_Blazing Saddles_, _Shanghai Noon_, and _Maverick_ all utilize bath tubs too.

What about _Support Your Local Sheriff_ or _The Duchess and the Dirtwater Fox_?


----------



## Harpo (Jan 12, 2019)

This brings Lee Marvin to mind, maybe _Cat Ballou _or possibly _Paint Your Wagon, _both of which I love but haven't watched for yonks. Clint Eastwood is also in the latter.


----------



## dask (Jan 12, 2019)

Sam Peckinpah's comedy *The Ballad Of Cable Hogue* maybe?


----------



## Al Jackson (Jan 12, 2019)

dask said:


> Sam Peckinpah's comedy *The Ballad Of Cable Hogue* maybe?


You know this  Peckinpah western gets forgotten , maybe because there is not a lot of action in it, but it is excellent
It had
Jason Robards 
Stella Stevens
David Warner  
Slim Pickens
L. Q. Jones
in it doing a wonderful  job.   Stella Stevens had been sort of playing a lot of throw away roles and she proved she could be an excellent actress in this one.
Recommended.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jan 12, 2019)

Boaz said:


> _Blazing Saddles_,



That may be it. I'll have to track down the tub scene in blazing saddles.


----------



## Danny McG (Jan 12, 2019)

Cli-Fi said:


> That may be it. I'll have to track down the tub scene in blazing saddles.


I don't think there is a scene in that like you described


----------



## Boaz (Jan 12, 2019)

@Cli-Fi I was just saying Blazing Saddles had a bath scene... other than that, it is not what you've described.


----------



## farntfar (Jan 12, 2019)

Wasn't it Hedley Lamarr in the bath?


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jan 12, 2019)

Boaz said:


> @Cli-Fi I was just saying Blazing Saddles had a bath scene... other than that, it is not what you've described.





dannymcg said:


> I don't think there is a scene in that like you described




On second thought maybe not. I did see that movie though, and rewatched that bath scene. HAHA. Not exactly what I described. So Saddles might have been making fun of another scene I remembered from a different movie.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jan 12, 2019)

dask said:


> Sam Peckinpah's comedy *The Ballad Of Cable Hogue* maybe?



I believe that this is the one! The tub looks familiar. It's in a bucket in the middle of the bedroom. With the hot girl rubbing him down. I guess I was off on the main actor, but now I seem to recall why it left an impression on me. Ms. Hildy must have left quite a mark on me so long ago. I confirmed it by watching a couple more scenes on YouTube and I seem to remember more of it now, especially the musical part. Thank you!!!!!!!

PS I have no idea why my parents showed this movie to me now. lolz.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jan 12, 2019)

Cat's Cradle said:


> Yep, lots of bathtub scenes in westerns. _The Missouri Breaks_, _The Good, the Bad and the Ugly_...maybe _The Cheyenne Social Club_?
> The one I remember that specifically involves a woman is an iconic film, and it's a famous scene (though it comes about, I think, after the woman is raped by the male lead). It's _High Plains Drifter, _Clint Eastwood, and this scene:
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow. I definitely saw the clip that you posted, but that is not the clip that was in my memory. As I did not remember any shooting, but I do remember the clip. Clint kept the cigar in his mouth the whole time


----------



## clovis-man (Jan 14, 2019)

I was gonna guess "Waterhole # 3", but I can't remember if there was a bathtub scene.


----------



## J Riff (Jan 15, 2019)

Eli Wallach as TUCO in The Good Bad n' Ugly: 'If you are to shoot - shoot, don't talk."


----------



## Al Jackson (Jan 17, 2019)

Cli-Fi said:


> PS I have no idea why my parents showed this movie to me now. lolz.



For a  Sam Peckinpah *Ballad of Cable Hogue*  is pretty tame, there is no out and out nudity (nor much violence) in the film even with the bath tub scenes. In fact it is the 2nd most tame Peckinpah movie, *Ride the High Country *is probably the most conventual movie of his.  *Ride the High Country* is one of the best western films its kind and is sort of forgotten.
If your parents had of shown you shown you Pickinpah's  1969* The Wild Bunch* I would have been surprised !


----------



## dask (Jan 18, 2019)

Al Jackson said:


> *Ride the High Country* is one of the best western films its kind and is sort of forgotten.


If I'm not getting my films mixed up the most shocking thing about this gem of a western is the viciousness of James Drury and the gut wrenching helplessness of Edgar Buchanan.


----------



## Al Jackson (Jan 18, 2019)

dask said:


> If I'm not getting my films mixed up the most shocking thing about this gem of a western is the viciousness of James Drury and the gut wrenching helplessness of Edgar Buchanan.


… and Randolph Scott as a criminally insane psychopath and  Joel McCrea as a slobbering nut case....well at least L.Q. Jones and Warren Oats were in it....


----------



## clovis-man (Jan 20, 2019)

Al Jackson said:


> … and Randolph Scott as a criminally insane psychopath and  Joel McCrea as a slobbering nut case....well at least L.Q. Jones and Warren Oats were in it....



Not to mention a young Mariette Hartley. Pretty good film overall. Supposedly portraying events in my own back yard, Madera county California.


----------

